
SpiderOak's zero-knowledge chat and collaboration platform released for iOS - mrmondo
https://spideroak.com/solutions/semaphor/tour-mobile
======
spideroakdesign
Hey there, I'm the design lead for SpiderOak. Semaphor is still in early beta,
and we have lots of features planned. We're working on integrations, bots,
team and user visibility settings and some early web of trust over the next
few months. I'm curious as to thoughts about what works, and what doesn't, and
what you want the most in a team collaboration app.

Thanks HN!

~~~
mrmondo
Ah yep, friend of friend of Cade's here. Good work so far, I've been
submitting bug reports all day - not because it's overly buggy but just
because that's what I do :) good luck with the rollout. One question: where is
the source code for the desktop and iOS apps available?

------
mrmondo
OK after a day of testing out the desktop app (keep in mind that it is a BETA
and not production):

\- It uses between 500MB-1GB of RAM.

\- It's as laggy as any other javascript webframe app.

\- The uploads to it are VERY slow.

\- The network hops / routes are poor. (from Australia at least)

\- No user mentions.

\- Can't find the source code anywhere.

\- With regards to UX it's nearly impossible to do / find anything.

\- We found two people that simply could login on their mobile or desktops.

\- No integration with any 3rd party services.

\- No self-hosting option.

\- The whole thing feels like a javascript heavy web app in the frame.

\- The iOS app is a lot better than the desktop app (I'm assuming because it's
native).

Needless to say I'm about to uninstall it and give it a go in another 6-12
months if the source is released and it's not running out of a javascript
webframe.

I must say the iOS app is not bad though - that definitely deserves credit.

